# Resonator delete



## AustinBell91 (Mar 12, 2013)

I go tomorrow morning to have my resonator deleted! So excited to actually make some noise. Can't really afford to spend close to a grand on a cat back... So this will do until then. Haha can't wait to hear those dsg farts. Lol


----------



## camptroll (Feb 22, 2013)

Awesome! i really want to do my cat and res. how much are you paying to have your done.


----------



## AustinBell91 (Mar 12, 2013)

I went to Meineke and paid fifty. It sounds really good in my opinion. A little loud under throttle at times. But I enjoy it.


----------



## 02SilverSport (Jun 2, 2012)

How is it at highway speeds? Don't want a lot of drone but would like a little more aggressive sound.


----------



## AustinBell91 (Mar 12, 2013)

02SilverSport said:


> How is it at highway speeds? Don't want a lot of drone but would like a little more aggressive sound.


At highway speeds to me it isn't loud. With it being a beetle all you really hear is the wind noise. Lol. I also unplugged my Soundaktor which made a HUGE difference. I have the dsg so when it shifts up it makes a wonderful noise. But anyways under throttle you can definitely hear it... But when cruising it's quiet.


----------



## AustinBell91 (Mar 12, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Atr2xUnIgl0

And YES my car was warmed up when I did this. I had just finished washing it.


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

it sounds gooDDD


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

AustinBell91 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Atr2xUnIgl0
> 
> And YES my car was warmed up when I did this. I had just finished washing it.


Doesn't sound bad...I'd love to see what it sounds like in normal driving and flooring it with the DSG.


----------



## AustinBell91 (Mar 12, 2013)

stainlineho said:


> Doesn't sound bad...I'd love to see what it sounds like in normal driving and flooring it with the DSG.


I'll try to get one soon. About to make a big move from SC to NY in a couple weeks, so kind of busy until this. Will try though because the upshifts are addicting!!


----------



## 02SilverSport (Jun 2, 2012)

AustinBell91 said:


> I'll try to get one soon. About to make a big move from SC to NY in a couple weeks, so kind of busy until this. Will try though because the upshifts are addicting!!


Sounds good, can't wait to get a listen from inside at speed!


----------



## AustinBell91 (Mar 12, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDlzVfFkybg&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Video of me driving off.


----------



## camptroll (Feb 22, 2013)

I got rid of mine. And my muffler. Nor nearly as loud as you think. Sounds awesome I'm told.


----------



## roger2050 (Oct 27, 2010)

Back to life. 

I had initially done only my resonator, but thought it still sounded waaay too quiet, so I removed my suitcase muffler - much better. Still not incredily loud, just a nice growl on acceleration, never too loud at highway speeds either, especially with the Beetle's tall gearing (M/T). The only time is sounds noticeably loud is when you release the gas pedal at high revs...for instance in traffic, 3500 RPM in second, release pedal and you get some drone as the engine decelerates. Overall love it, though. :thumbup:


----------



## hisbabyf (May 15, 2013)

Did a GTI muffler Swap for my 1.2tsi and it sounded great. Not loud enough for the local authorities to fine me but loud enough when you step on it. Res Delete will definitely get me into trouble here where i live.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_hhilF1Flg&feature=youtu.be


----------

